# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Смотреть в глаза при разговоре?

## Asteriks

*Почему говорят, что глаза - зеркало души человека? И почему важно видеть глаза собеседника при разговоре? И обязательно ли смотреть в глаза? Читают по глазам.. Что такого особенного в глазах человека?*

----------


## Serj_2k

обязательно в них смотрю! особенно если хочу привлечь внимание девушки/немного смутить её  и т.д. да и красивые они бывают, чё ж не полюбовацца!?

----------


## Asteriks

Не люблю бегающие глазки. Или когда человек отводит глаза. Если в тёмных очках человек - тоже трудно общаться. Глазами ведь можно без слов разговаривать. И улыбаться глазами. Поэтому смотрю в глаза обязательно.

----------


## fIzdrin

я то смотрю,но вот не все выдерживают

----------


## BiZ111

Я не выдерживаю  Не люблю когда пялятся в рожу, видя, что это смущает собеседника. Предпочитаю не стоять как зомби, а время от времени отвлекаться от лица собеседника взглядом в другое место, почесать нос и т.п.

Пялящихся на себя вообще не переношу у меня по этому поводу комплекс даже

----------


## Asteriks

Знаете, есть ещё люди, у которых глаза косоватые. Вот тогда проблемы у меня в общении начинаются. То в один глаз гляжу, то во второй. Честно, не придумываю! И чувствую какое-то неудобство или дискомфорт, что ли... Пялиться это совсем другое. А разговаривая смотреть в лицо, если не в глаза, это ведь нормально.

----------


## Akasey

хех, и ещё когда глаза косоватые, плохо то, что когда один глаз смотрит на тебя, то второй не смотрит, и наоборот, это ж вообще ужас!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Вот и я о том же, а главное, не понять, какой глаз куда смотрит. Вот вам и важность смотреть в глаза. Когда некуда смотреть - не очень приятно.

----------


## Marusja

я не могу не смотреть в глаза,...со своим братом только так и общаюсь, хватает только посмотреть на него и он все понимает.... а есть несколько знакомых, которые прям так и говорят, что не выдерживают моего взгляда.

----------


## Serj_2k

у меня корешок есть косоватый ... так сейчас и не замечаю этого, привык ... ))) 

и это ... очки снимаю при разговоре, если человек меня колышит, естественно .... а если не снял, то это равносильно показанному ему среднему пальцу .. гг

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, наш человек, хоть в чём-то мнения совпали. Малацца!

----------


## vova230

Я почти никогда не смотрю человеку в глаза, мне это вроде как неприятно. Во всяком случае не люблю пристального взгляда. А вот разговор с темными очками хуже чем по телефону. Что-то вроде как не с человеком говоришь, а со стенкой.

----------


## Pasha_49

А я иногда поглядываю, не могу постоянно смотреть в глаза. А если в ответ в глаза посмотрят, то на секунды 3 хватает. Или смущаюсь, не знаю... А с теми кто в очках, не говорю. Это неуважение с их стороны. Это как разговаривать с наушниками.

----------


## Asteriks

> Я почти никогда не смотрю человеку в глаза, мне это вроде как неприятно. Во всяком случае не люблю пристального взгляда. А вот разговор с темными очками хуже чем по телефону. Что-то вроде как не с человеком говоришь, а со стенкой.


Вова, ну и как мне, к примеру, с тобой разговаривать? Куда ты смотришь? Под ноги себе? В небо? Ворон считаешь? Где взгляд твой?

----------


## vova230

Я смотрю на лицо человека, а не в глаза. А вообще смотря по ситуации. Например с трудом переношу разговор с человеком стоящим ближе полуметра от меня. Некоторые хватают за пуговицу или отворот пиджака. Короче всякое бывает. А с друзьями разговор вообще много проще происходит.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересное дело! Вову хватают за пуговицу!))
Ну, успокоил! Если в лицо, то и в глаза. Ещё можно в рот смотреть конечно!

----------


## fIzdrin

> Не люблю бегающие глазки. Или когда человек отводит глаза. Если в тёмных очках человек - тоже трудно общаться. Глазами ведь можно без слов разговаривать. И улыбаться глазами. Поэтому смотрю в глаза обязательно.


иногда мы сами виноваты в том,что у человека ,под нашим пристальным взглядом, начинают бегать глаза или он отводит их в сторону. тут надо индивидуальный подход.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Вова, ну и как мне, к примеру, с тобой разговаривать? Куда ты смотришь? Под ноги себе? В небо? Ворон считаешь? Где взгляд твой?


на грудь можно смело глянуть))) реакции бывают всякие )))

ЗЫ в автобусе как-то ехал .... напротив сидела девушка. было сложно заметить её нескрываемый интерес - рассматривала меня от и до. ну, думаю, держись! взял, да и вылупился на неё, чуть ниже подбородка. (пора была не тёплая, так не на грудь короче ....) ну и вот ... начала она по-тиху нервничать)))) заметалась глазами, слегка зашевелилась вся сама. видно было, што хотела посмотреть на то, на што смотрел я ... да не могла, как бы .... гг бедняжачка ... )))

*****



> Вот, наш человек, хоть в чём-то мнения совпали. Малацца!


это мне или Марусе? *Тебе.*

----------


## Akasey

> на грудь можно смело глянуть))) .....


 хех, тогда значит ты с грудями разговариваеш??

----------


## Serj_2k

не, на них либо смотрят, либо трогают  а разговаривают с хозяйкой ....

а если в глаза не смотрит собеседник (да-да, не обязательно смотреть всё время, но ...) так мот это признаки аутизма какого-то частичного ...?

----------


## Asteriks

> иногда мы сами виноваты в том,что у человека ,под нашим пристальным взглядом, начинают бегать глаза или он отводит их в сторону. тут надо индивидуальный подход.


Физдрин, это точно ты про себя написал. А чего тогда таращишься на людей? 
Речь о том, чтобы ПЕРИОДИЧЕСКИ находить с человеком контакт глазами. Улыбнул.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Физдрин, это точно ты про себя написал. А чего тогда таращишься на людей? 
> Речь о том, чтобы ПЕРИОДИЧЕСКИ находить с человеком контакт глазами. Улыбнул.


если ПЕРИОДИЧЕСКИ находить с человеком контакт,то глаза будут бегать уже у тебя)),а я не таращусь,это для меня норма,правда если вижу,что человеку(если он мне не безразличен) не уютно,старюсь не смотреть.

----------


## Asteriks

Я ещё вспомнила друга одного, реального. У него заболевание такое, называется нистагм, когда зрачки не фиксируются на одной точке. Не, привыкнуть трудно, но со временем действительно начинаешь не обращать внимания.

Хотела бы я посмотреть в глаза некоторым пользователям этого форума...

----------


## Irina

В некоторых ситуациях действительно хочется смотреть в глаза собеседнику. Но я, если честно, не люблю смотреть в глаза. Очень быстро устаю от такого разговора. А вот по интонации могу понять практически всё и всегда.

----------


## Asteriks

Интонация хороша в жизни, а в Интернете хорошо бы камеру)) Чтоб видеть собеседника. А вообще грамотный человек может кое-какие чувства изобразить словами. Но глаза всё равно важны. Хочу посмотреть кому-то в глаза!  Чтоб стыдно стало.

----------


## BiZ111

Если эти глаза сумасшедше-чудесные, то тут аналогично будто пьёшь горячий лёд

----------


## Akasey

стараюсь не смотреть в глаза

----------


## BiZ111

> стараюсь не смотреть в глаза


Смешно получается, когда оба не смотрят) Как нарики, каждый сам с собой говорит  

А почему стараешься не смотреть?

----------


## Irina

*Глаза не лгут.* 





> Глаза можно описывать бесконечно. Какие только эпитеты не используют при этом: неподвижные и бегающие, смеющиеся и плачущие, злые и добрые, проницательные и обольстительные, сумасшедшие и колдовские...
> 
> Ни один орган человеческого тела не способен на такие быстрые реакции, как глаза. Они то прищуриваются, то широко распахиваются, то поднимаются, то опускаются, иногда бесцеремонно таращатся или глядят искоса. Огромное количество информации о внутреннем мире человека мы сознательно или интуитивно считываем с его лица, особенно с глаз. Глазами лгать гораздо сложнее, чем словами, позой, жестом или мимикой, так как их выражение очень трудно контролировать сознанием. Проницательный человек при встрече с приятелем легко касается взглядом его лица, немного дольше задерживается на глазах и тут же восклицает: "Я вижу, у тебя все замечательно!". Или с сочувствием спрашивает: "Что-то случилось?".
> 
> Умея читать взгляд собеседника, можно узнать, о чем он думает, пытается обмануть вас или говорит правду. Например, если после вашего вопроса собеседник отведет глаза вверх и влево - это значит, что он извлекает из памяти реально виденную информацию. Допустим, идет телевизионная передача. Ведущий задает политику вопрос "на засыпку" о личном имуществе за рубежом. У политика возмущенное лицо: "О чем вы говорите? Какой домик в Альпах? Конечно, нет!".
> 
> Этот эмоциональный ответ может сопровождаться соответствующей мимикой и интонациями, характерными для человека, несправедливо обвиняемого. Но опытный наблюдатель заметит, что перед ответом глаза политика сделали непроизвольное движение - он поднял их вверх или скосил влево. Значит, он "увидел" - извлек из памяти реально существующий домик. Такому политику верить не стоит! А вот если во время небольшой паузы перед ответом политик непроизвольно поднял глаза вверх и вправо, а потом сказал, что неплохо было бы заиметь дачу в Альпах, значит, он говорит правду. Дачу он пока только "конструирует" в своем воображении.
> 
> Действительно, по глазам можно читать мысли и судить о характере человека.
> ...

----------


## гость

Я не смотрю в глаза, потому что у меня сразу начинается соперничество кто кого сильнее и хочется въебать

----------


## JAHolper

Я сначала не мог долго смотреть в глаза, а потом привык.)

----------


## frogling

на работе один "крендель" никогда не смотрит в лицо собеседнику - то в пол, то в сторону, то х.з. куда, но только не в сторону собеседника, но этот "крендель" просто мерзопакостная гнида, может заложить, оболгать за глаза и т.д., и т.п.

----------


## ivanovich

Это от конкретного человека зависит. Бывают застенчивые люди, стараюсь их не смущать. Но обычно смотрю в глаза.

----------

